# It's official



## Healer

I'm divorced!!! And I'm extremely happy about it.

I texted the ex (who cheated - that's why I filed) and she replied "Wow...Crazy!! You OK?"

To which I didn't reply (I don't communicate with her unless it's totally necessary). I didn't think it would be nice to say "I'm over the ****ing moon!"

She then texted "Well thank you, we had a good run. xo". 

LOL! No, no we did not, but thanks for playing!

I am planning a divorce party. Live music, tons of alcohol, midgets, hookers, midget hookers...it's going to be off the hook! Who's coming?


----------



## daddymikey1975

I'm in for the midget hookers and alcohol. Lol


----------



## clipclop2

At least he can't get pregnant by the midget.


----------



## lonelyhusband321

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Angelou

:smthumbup:


----------



## Healer

clipclop2 said:


> At least he can't get pregnant by the midget.


You misunderestimate me.


----------



## Fenix

Woohoo! Congratulations!!


----------



## BURNT KEP

Good luck in your new life


----------



## Pluto2

:toast:


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Congratulations!! Welcome to the other side! 

:toast:


----------



## Healer

Feels good. Her new BF is a bouncer/biker at the bar she works at. He drives a pickup truck with "support the troops" stickers on it (we're in Canada). Good to see she traded up, just like her AP.

It makes me laugh. But then I remember who the dumbass was who married her. 

I was an idiot 25 year old. And on the bright side, I got my amazing children out of the deal, so, it was worth it.


----------



## clipclop2

What's wrong with a support the troops sticker?


----------



## bandit.45

Kudos to freeing yourself of the barfly. She can go and eat sh!t on someone else's lawn. 

I'll bring the kiddie pool and pudding.


----------



## ne9907

Congratulations!


----------



## Healer

clipclop2 said:


> What's wrong with a support the troops sticker?


There's zero reason for Canadian troops to be in Iraq and Afghanistan, and folks around here with "Support the troops" stickers have no clue as to why they're there and that they shouldn't be there. It's an uniformed and ******* thing to do. But this isn't a political discussion. ;-)


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Don't forget condoms!


----------



## Healer

EnjoliWoman said:


> Don't forget condoms!




Those things are the bane of my existence!!! But I know you're right.


----------



## clipclop2

You brought it up to illustrate how much better you are than him. I for one don't see it. 

Whether you like it or not if they're in the line of fire they damn well deserve support. Take it up with your government if you don't like it but don't take it out on your troops.


----------



## Keedy

Congratulations. ..


----------



## VermisciousKnid

clipclop2 said:


> What's wrong with a support the troops sticker?


Absolutely nothing! People need to distinguish between supporting the people who serve the country overseas and the policies that send them there.


----------



## Healer

clipclop2 said:


> You brought it up to illustrate how much better you are than him. I for one don't see it.
> 
> Whether you like it or not if they're in the line of fire they damn well deserve support. Take it up with your government if you don't like it but don't take it out on your troops.


mmmkay thanks.


----------



## Healer

VermisciousKnid said:


> Absolutely nothing! People need to distinguish between supporting the people who serve the country overseas and the policies that send them there.


I support the war but not the troops.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

That's a little backwards, isn't it? I mean the troops have to do what they are told. Whether they support the mission or not, they still have to execute the commands given.

Sorry - I know you didn't want this to become political and I'm not going to voice my opinion on the war, just that's why the US is all about "support the troops" because they really have no choice in the matter.


----------



## Healer

EnjoliWoman said:


> That's a little backwards, isn't it? I mean the troops have to do what they are told. Whether they support the mission or not, they still have to execute the commands given.
> 
> Sorry - I know you didn't want this to become political and I'm not going to voice my opinion on the war, just that's why the US is all about "support the troops" because they really have no choice in the matter.


It's a joke. War is retarded.


----------



## southern wife

Congrats, Healer! 

Sounds like a hell of a party you're going to have!


----------



## SamuraiJack

I'll bring reall bacon!

Congratz!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Healer said:


> It's a joke. War is retarded.


I'm a fan of kum ba ya, myself.

Since you will be out and about dating, I suggest you don't use the word "retarded" to mean stupid. You may very well find yourself having offended a wonderful woman who has a brother, sister, cousin, child or friend who is retarded.

There are plenty of overly PC things, but this one is just normal courtesy. I don't know anyone personally - I just know it's seen as very offensive.


----------



## Healer

EnjoliWoman said:


> I'm a fan of kum ba ya, myself.
> 
> Since you will be out and about dating, I suggest you don't use the word "retarded" to mean stupid. You may very well find yourself having offended a wonderful woman who has a brother, sister, cousin, child or friend who is retarded.
> 
> There are plenty of overly PC things, but this one is just normal courtesy. I don't know anyone personally - I just know it's seen as very offensive.


Good grief.

What about the midget hookers at my divorce party, can I speak of them with women I'm dating? 

I work in Communications at a multi billion dollar company. I don't have the same sorts of conversations irl as I do on the internet. I also don't discuss my whoring ex, anal sex or any of the other sensitive/taboo/ultra personal issues I do on a forum such as TAM. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## clipclop2

there's no need to explain that to the OP. He obviously is far superior intellect to everyone else based on his arrogance. 

You know OP a lot of us work for very successful international companies. But remember you just work for the company. You don't own it.


----------



## Lon

Healer, IIRC you are in my neck of the woods, is it BYOM or are you providing the midgets?

Oh and I know what you mean about the kind of people around here that put support the troops stickers on their trucks - the same truck that wear testicles from the trailer hitch. It's not so much that they uphold justice for humanity as much as they like people that shoot living things dead.


----------



## Clay2013

Congrats Healer


----------



## Healer

clipclop2 said:


> there's no need to explain that to the OP. He obviously is far superior intellect to everyone else based on his arrogance.
> 
> You know OP a lot of us work for very successful international companies. But remember you just work for the company. You don't own it.


That explains why I have a boss! Thanks, clipclop. I was so weirded out with someone telling me what to do. It's all making sense now.


----------



## Healer

Lon said:


> Healer, IIRC you are in my neck of the woods, is it BYOM or are you providing the midgets?
> 
> Oh and I know what you mean about the kind of people around here that put support the troops stickers on their trucks - the same truck that wear testicles from the trailer hitch. It's not so much that they uphold justice for humanity as much as they like people that shoot living things dead.


Lol. Midgets are on me, amigo!

And thank you - you get it. That's _exactly_ what I'm talking about. He beats people up for a living and has a confederate flag on his truck - and he's Canadian. LOL. Too funny.

ETA for clipclop - Canada is a separate country from the US of A.


----------



## clipclop2

I'm married to a Canadian.

He attended Royal Roads.

Sadly you are still just an arrogant putz whose wife PREFERS that guy to you.


----------



## Healer

clipclop2 said:


> I'm married to a Canadian.
> 
> He attended Royal Roads.
> 
> Sadly you are still just an arrogant putz whose wife PREFERS that guy to you.


Deep breaths clipclop. Deeeeeeeeeep breaths. Lol.

I won't even report your post, because I enjoy a little spice in my thread. Keep it coming!


----------



## clipclop2

I don't care if you report it.


----------



## Healer

clipclop2 said:


> I don't care if you report it.


Are you gonna be ok, clipclop?


----------



## pidge70

Good grief, why come on a thread just to be rude? Christ on a cracker.

Anyway, congrats on the divorce Healer. I honestly mean that. I'm sure a weight has been lifted off of you. Onward and upward.


----------



## Healer

pidge70 said:


> Good grief, why come on a thread just to be rude? Christ on a cracker.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on the divorce Healer. I honestly mean that. I'm sure a weight has been lifted off of you. Onward and upward.


Thanks Pidge, it hasn't really sunk in fully yet. But yes, closure, I'm hoping! 14 years...that's a pretty long damn time. Pretty sad really. But I'm hardly a unique snowflake... and that's even sadder.


----------



## Angelou

bandit.45 said:


> Kudos to freeing yourself of the barfly. She can go and eat sh!t on someone else's lawn.
> 
> I'll bring the kiddie pool and pudding.


lmao


----------



## manticore

clipclop2 said:


> there's no need to explain that to the OP. He obviously is far superior intellect to everyone else based on his arrogance.
> 
> You know OP a lot of us work for very successful international companies. But remember you just work for the company. You don't own it.


so you will not shut up until he says you are right and he support the troops now?

dude, that is his ideology and this is his thread, and he is using an stereotype to depict the guy his Ex is dating now, not all people that have those stickers are red necks, but being honest I have seen a lot of people who have them and fall in that category.

The whole point was to depict how now his wife is living a very different and harsh new reality that includes the people that would be interested in dating her, for the nature of the messages is obvious that his wife wants to look a way to reconnect or to open a window of opportunity to say something like "hoo i feel sad" "hoo we had a good run" "hoo maybe we have to reconnect", and would break up with the bouncer in 2 seconds.

she knows she screwed her life and porbably is very aware that for the nature of her job and being divorced woman for cheating on her partner, make the list of people who would seriously date her very limited.

Nobody cares if Healer support the troops or not, in the end his taxes keep contributing to the cause whatever he likes it or not, so let it go.


----------



## bandit.45

Healer said:


> She then texted "Well thank you, we had a good run. xo".


Yuk yuk...


:crazy:

What an idiot....


----------



## Healer

bandit.45 said:


> Yuk yuk...
> 
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> What an idiot....


A delusional idiot. It's astonishing to see someone actually move backwards intellectually, and in terms of emotional maturity. Way back when she was actually a good mom, and had a decent head on her shoulders (relatively speaking). She was always nuts and incredibly insecure, but somewhat pragmatic. Now she acts more like a 20 year old than when she was actually 20. Puzzling.

She'll be 40 before long. The bar industry cherishes youth.


----------



## Sammy64

Healer said:


> I support the war but not the troops.


Really ?


----------



## Healer

Sammy64 said:


> Really ?


No.


----------



## Sammy64

I understand sarcasm, but until you are there being shot at it’s a different story. I worked side by side with the Canadian military and pretty sure they would feel the same way i do and comets on how stupid something is. 

I apologize for my quote.


----------



## Healer

Sammy64 said:


> I understand sarcasm, but until you are there being shot at it’s a different story. I worked side by side with the Canadian military and pretty sure they would feel the same way i do and comets on how stupid something is.
> 
> I apologize for my quote.


What does being shot at have to do with sarcasm? Actually nevermind, I don't care.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Healer said:


> Good grief.
> 
> What about the midget hookers at my divorce party, can I speak of them with women I'm dating?
> 
> I work in Communications at a multi billion dollar company. I don't have the same sorts of conversations irl as I do on the internet. I also don't discuss my whoring ex, anal sex or any of the other sensitive/taboo/ultra personal issues I do on a forum such as TAM. But thanks for the heads up.


Hm - I was under the impression that midget is a completely acceptable, non-offensive term for a person who meets the physical criteria but I have since researched that (thank you) and apparently they are offended by it and I have also learned that "prostitute" is the preferred term for those in the profession. 

I have no way to know that you use different vernacular in RL than you do on a message board. I do not. I thought you really used that term. Your impressive employer notwithstanding. I, too, work for a billion dollar company managing our sales distribution channel. I didn't realize that automatically implied I had tact in RL whether or not I choose to reflect that on-line.

Congratulations on your divorce.


----------



## Healer

EnjoliWoman said:


> Hm - I was under the impression that midget is a completely acceptable, non-offensive term for a person who meets the physical criteria but I have since researched that (thank you) and apparently they are offended by it and I have also learned that "prostitute" is the preferred term for those in the profession.
> 
> I have no way to know that you use different vernacular in RL than you do on a message board. I do not. I thought you really used that term. Your impressive employer notwithstanding. I, too, work for a billion dollar company managing our sales distribution channel. I didn't realize that automatically implied I had tact in RL whether or not I choose to reflect that on-line.
> 
> Congratulations on your divorce.


K. But war is still retarded.

"characterized by a slowness or limitation in intellectual understanding and awareness". This applies to people who start wars. So I'll stand by my use of it. But thanks.


----------



## Sammy64

Healer said:


> K. But war is still retarded.
> 
> "characterized by a slowness or limitation in intellectual understanding and awareness". This applies to people who start wars. So I'll stand by my use of it. But thanks.


wow.. just wow.. enjoy your freedom...


----------



## Healer

Sammy64 said:


> wow.. just wow.. enjoy your freedom...


I'm done talking politics and/or war in this thread. There are plenty of other places on the internet for that. This is not one of them. Thanks!


----------

